# The Fruit of Dispensationalism...



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 16, 2006)

I know many of you are probably already familier with Jack Chick tracts but this one merits speacial attention. What I find very sad about this tract in particuler is that it plays off the pain and suffering of some very poor nations and tries to blame all their problems of how they handle diplomatic relations with "Modern" Israel. Somebody should tell Jack Chick and company that there are in fact MANY Christians living in the countries that he is attacking and they are Gods true people and NOT the modern nation of Israel which is composed of mostly unbelivers who reject Christ. In fact the only people in Israel today that are "Gods people" are thouse who belive on His Son... namely Jesus. 

 Here is the link below

http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/1000/1000_01.asp


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 16, 2006)

Christian zionism is a grevious sin and leads to all kinds of abominable doctrines. ANYONE who denies the doctine of Christ is ANTI-Christ. A dispensational zionist can't see this because of his false doctrine. He thinks the Isreal of God is Israel "after the flesh" and can't discern who the children of Abraham are. If I sound like I'm upset, I am. I was tutored in this bologna from the time of my salvation in Jan 1984 untill God opened my eyes to this horrible teaching as well as showing me the true doctines of grace about 10 years ago. I am posting a link to an article by Ken matto that some might think is a little rough but I think Paul was a little tougher on them:

http://www.scionofzion.com/judeo-christian.htm

Judeo-Christian

I don’t think so!

By Dr. Ken Matto 

(1 Th 2:14-15 KJV) For ye, brethren, became followers of the churches of God which in Judaea are in Christ Jesus: for ye also have suffered like things of your own countrymen, even as they have of the Jews: {15} Who both killed the Lord Jesus, and their own prophets, and have persecuted us; and they please not God, and are contrary to all men: 

In recent years many Christian broadcasters and pastors have begun to use the term Judeo-Christian when referring to things like ethics, even attaching this erroneous moniker to the ethics of the founding fathers of this nation. It seems this description is being used at an increase rate when speaking of things Christian. The ignorance of those Christians who use this term to try and please the Christian Zionists and the ignorant Christian population at large is endemic. The attempt to amalgamate Christianity and Judaism is akin to trying to amalgamate Islam and Judaism or Hinduism. I have never heard terms like Judeo-Islam or Judeo-Hindu. That is because all these religions stand on their own. The attempt to force Judaism on Christianity is another attempt by Satan to lessen the impact of Christianity and to neutralize it. The bottom line is that Judaism is the enemy of Christ and Christianity and is totally antithetic to Judaism. 

One must understand that Judaism is not the Old Testament, it is a commentary based religion void of biblical truth. It is based on the Talmud and the Mishnah which is taught by the Rabbis that along with the written law on Mt. Sinai, God gave an oral law which was handed down verbally with thousands of years of embellishments. 

(Mark 7:6-7 KJV) He answered and said unto them, Well hath Esaias prophesied of you hypocrites, as it is written, This people honoureth me with their lips, but their heart is far from me. {7} Howbeit in vain do they worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men. 

Even at the time the Lord Jesus was on Earth, the oral law (traditions) was well established. The problem with an oral law, is that it can be changed at will and no one can ever know the real truth. In this case, there is no truth to the oral law at Sinai simply because God gave Moses (an Israelite, not a Jew) the written law which contained the Sinaitic covenant. 

Judaism had its beginning in the time of the Babylonian captivity which lasted from 587 BC to about 517 BC. It lasted 70 years and in that time frame we have the beginnings of the Babylonian Talmud. Since Israel was unable to partake of any of the ceremonies in the temple, which God commanded them, they introduced the synagogue system where they met on the Sabbath. It was during this time that they switched from the Hebrew Scriptures to the Talmudic system. Israel, the northern kingdom, had gone into captivity about 721 BC and were never heard from again because they assimilated into the population and was never to be heard from again. Judah went into captivity in Babylon but a remnant was brought out to go back to the land . Through this remnant came the Lord Jesus Christ and when He went to the cross, that signaled the end of the ceremonial law and all the feasts. All the ceremonies and feasts were instituted for the express purpose of being a foreshadow of the Lord Jesus Christ, they never stand alone. Then in 70 AD, came the final end to the nation of Judah when we see a prophecy come to pass. 

(Dan 9:26 KJV) And after threescore and two weeks shall Messiah be cut off, but not for himself: and the people of the prince that shall come shall destroy the city and the sanctuary; and the end thereof shall be with a flood, and unto the end of the war desolations are determined. 

In the book of Daniel, we read this verse that for many years people have told us that this was going to be the action of a physical Anti-Christ who was going to come against the nation of Israel in the final days of Earth’s history. However, that is an erroneous interpretation. Daniel 9:26 is telling us that the Lord Jesus Christ Himself is going to send forth an army to destroy Jerusalem. Why? It is no longer the center of worship to God and God is now dealing with the entire world. The nation of Judah came back to the land briefly for the purpose of bringing forth the Lord Jesus Christ. 

The Lord Jesus Christ was not a Jew, He was a pure Israelite. This is confirmed by the fact of His lineage which we find in Matthew 1 and Luke 3. These were not placed there for theologians to argue over but they were placed there to show the lineage of Christ through the tribe of Judah. When you look at the books of Ezra and Nehemiah, you will see a focus on genealogies. These were done to see who was of pure lineage and who was of mixed breed. So the Bible gives us divine evidence that the Lord Jesus was pure Israelite. There is not one Jew living today who can trace their lineage back to more than 300 years. When Titus razed Jerusalem, all the temple records were destroyed, so all the records of who was a pure Israelite versus who was mixed breed are gone forever. 

The reason that God, in His Wisdom, gave these genealogies was because in the Talmud, the Lord Jesus Christ has been vilified with the highest possible rancor. These genealogies rebut the lies in the Talmud with truth. Let us look at some of the teachings in the Talmud and see if we can continue to use the term Judeo-Christian. 

Talmudic Teachings about the Lord Jesus Christ and others 
Now we are going to look at what the Talmud teaches concerning people that are not Jews. Any pastor or theologian who thinks they can unite Judaism with Christianity, this tells me that you have found a well paid stooge of the Zionist Lobby in America. 

Jews may lie to non-Jews 
Baba Kamma 113A - Jews may use lies to circumvent a Gentile. 

Non-Jewish Children are subhuman 
Yebamoth 98A - All gentile children are animals. 
Abodah Zarah 36B - Gentile Girls are in a state of niddah (filth) from birth. 

Attacks on Mary the mother of Jesus 
Sanhedrin 106A - Says Jesus’ mother was a whore: “She who was the descendant of princes and governors played the harlot with carpenters. 

Footnote 2 of Shabbath 104b of the Soncino edition, it is stated that in the uncensored text of the Talmud, it is written that Jesus mother, “Miriam the hair dresser” had sex with many men. 

Attacks on Jesus 
Sanhedrin 43A - “It is taught that on the eve of Passover Jesus was hung, and forty days before this the proclamation was made: Jesus is to be stoned to death because he has practiced sorcery and has lured the people to idolatry…He was an enticer and of such thou shalt not pity or condone. He and his disciples practiced sorcery and black magic, led Jews astray into idolatry, and were sponsored by foreign, gentile powers for the purpose of subverting Jewish worship. 

Gittin 57A - Jesus is in Hell, being boiled in “hot excrement.” 

Sanhedrin 107B: Sotah 47a - He was sexually immoral, worshipped statues of stone, was cut off from the Jewish people for His wickedness, and refuse to repent. 

Shabbos 104b - He learned witchcraft in Egypt. 

Those who worship Jesus deserve death 
“While the Christians do generally accept the Hebrew Bible as truly from God, many of them (those who accept the so-called divinity of Jesus) are idolaters according to the Torah, punishable by death, and certainly will not enjoy the World to Come. But it is not just being a member of a denomination in which the majority are believers in the Trinity that is idolatry, but personal idolatrous practice, whatever the individual's affiliation.” 

The above quote comes from: http://www.mechon-mamre.org/jewfaq/gentiles.htm They say that if you believe that Jesus is the second person of the triune God, then you are an idolater and you deserve to be put to death. 
Will someone please explain to me why pastors and theologians continue to include Judaism as part of their Christianity? Judaism is very hostile to the Lord Jesus Christ, the one who went to Calvary for His children and suffered so that we may have eternal life. These people who continue to try and force Judaism on Christianity are nothing more than traitors to Christ and the body of Christ. 

The ACLU is well-funded by the Anti-Defamation League who just had the Ten Commandments removed from the court house in Alabama. It is not a question of separation of church and state, it is a matter of the Talmudic Jews who want every vestige of Christianity and Bible removed from the United States. While they continue their tireless onslaught of hatred of the Lord Jesus Christ and Christians, dispensational idiots are pounding the pulpits all over America claiming them to be God’s chosen people, while they are sticking knives in their backs. When will we have biblical clergy in the pulpits with the ability to study the Bible objectively, rather than taking their lead from spiritually bankrupt people like John Hagee, Pat Robertson, Jerry Falwell, Mike Evans, Hal Lindsey, or even Scofield. Please don’t call them Christian leaders, they are bought and paid for deceivers and nothing else. 

After reading these quotations from the Talmud, how could any true Christian continue to dilute Christianity by trying to combine it with a hostile false religion? This is the same mindset that came against the Apostles and early Christians. It was this same hate for the Lord Jesus that Martin Luther responded to. 

The term “Judeo-Christian” has to go. Christian ethics are opposite of Talmudic ethics. All one has to see is the killing and bulldozing of the homes of Palestinians, plus many of them are Christians who are just trying to live out their lives as common people. Throughout the ages true Christianity has built, while Judaism has destroyed. It is time to for every true Christian to separate themselves from this religion and to view them as a mission field and nothing else. 

(Gal 1:9 KJV) As we said before, so say I now again, If any man preach any other gospel unto you than that ye have received, let him be accursed. 

(Gal 1:13 KJV) For ye have heard of my conversation in time past in the Jews' religion, how that beyond measure I persecuted the church of God, and wasted it: 

(Gal 4:25 KJV) For this Agar is mount Sinai in Arabia, and answereth to Jerusalem which now is, and is in bondage with her children.


----------

